# scim and gnome 3

## monsm

Hi,

Sorry for the English post   :Wink: 

My wife is Chinese and is using this computer and I have trying to install Chinese input software.

I have installed scim, but on Gnome 3 it only works in Firefox and Chrome, which for the most part is ok, but I would like to get it to work throughout.

I think the issue is to do with GTK+ 3.

Is there a way to fix it?

Or are there any better alternative to scim?

Mons

----------

## druggo

fcitx

----------

## monsm

 *druggo wrote:*   

> fcitx

 

Thanks, will give that a try.  From portage it looks like the project is a lot more active than scim at least.

Mons

----------

## dutongtie

ibus+Input-Method Status Indicator(gnome-shell extension ,optional) is perfect.

----------

## heroxbd

 *monsm wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the English post  
> 
> My wife is Chinese and is using this computer and I have trying to install Chinese input software.
> ...

 

Haven't used scim with GTK+ 3 though. You can try scim-bridge.

----------

